# Role Call



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know...is it "Roll call" or "Role call"? Anyway...you know what I mean...

I'm going to call out your name...in a cybernetic digital kind of way...and if you read it here, please acknowledge that you haven't fallen off one of the edges of the earth (of which there are five, in case you're interested)...

My point in doing this is that while I haven't been coming here as often lately, and very rarely contribute anything meaningful to this forum anymore (not because I don't want to...only because I've been excrutiatingly busy)...I still can't help but notice that a large number of the people I used to "know" on here, don't seem to be around anymore. So please, to ease my mind...let me know that you're still alive...

Homeskooled...
Dalai Lama...
Sleeping Beauty...
AgentCooper...
Kelson...
enngirl...
universitygirl...
terri*...
dakotajoe...
sassy...
grant...
fallingfree...

You are all people who used to be here but I never see on anymore...or maybe I just happen to never read your posts and you've been here all along...and I'm sure i'll think of oodles more once I post this...anyway, hopefullly, if you're around you can let me know...

thanks...

s.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

fallingfree is still kicking about quite a bit... nice chap.

Does these members have e-mail address you could use to get incontact with them once again?

Wonder if they have been cured? (hope so).


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Unigirl posted failrly recently on the main board about medications I think...and Fallingfree posts quite a bit.

As for the rest...haven't seen any of them.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I still come on here, but I don't contribute as much because I am more or less dp free.... though certainly not out of the woods as far as mental turmoil goes.

I just find that some of the posts on the dp board a bit depressing so I tend not to visit the main board as much or contribute there.

I haven't seen any fo the others for a long time, I have sleeping beauty on my myspace as a friend used to talk to a her a bit though i haven't for a while.

I guess people have either recovered or have moved on.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Sleeping Beauty PM'd me at least a year ago to say she's not going to be posting on this site anymore. I can probably dig up her email address if you want it.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i believe sleeping beauty met a uk dper and they got married since then she hasnt been on here,now and again kelson posts on another forum..... but there seems to be so many name changes lately i personally dont know who im always speaking too which takes alot of the trust away (for me anyway)


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Sebastian I think a number of those people are gone for good.

Some have moved on to other DP/DR forums.

And Terri has not been around any forum at all for a long time. She has been busy with her family life as far as I know.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey,

Thanks for responding everyone.

Yeah, I figured that a lot of people had recovered/moved on/what have you, and frankly it isn't like I have anything special to say to any of them other than just to know that they're still around and doing all right. Everyone once and awhile I just feel as though I need to take stock or something.

Okay, thanks all!

s.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

My name wasn't on your list but I'm an old timer and still here. DP free but still like to check in, don't post much 'cause like you I don't know anyone anymore.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I feel a little depressed knowing that most of the old timers have moved on - especially now that Martin has decided not to post anymore. Don't you feel the same Sebastian?

At the peak of my DP/DR/Anxiety I was comforted by these people. There were only 500 odd members back then and it was easy enough to remember the different folks on the board. I haven't got a clue now on who the new posters are.

Maybe it is time to move on. I really only ever check in to see if some of the members I recognise have posted. And since I've been feeling much better I don't even read DP/DR part of the board.

I suppose that's life. Nothing is ever static and thankfully the changes for me have been rather positive.

Cheers,

Milan


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Milan said:


> I feel a little depressed knowing that most of the old timers have moved on - especially now that Martin has decided not to post anymore. Don't you feel the same Sebastian?


I agree with this Milan. It is a little depressing...but yeah, such is life. I still feel a little DPish from time to time, but I've gotten so much better at controlling it and dealing with my anxiety. And yes, like you, a lot of this is thanks to people from this board...particularly the ones that were around when I was going through the worst of it. I think the main reason I come to this forum still is not necessarily for support, but rather just to keep in touch with others that I've gone through so much with...in a digital kind of way. They'll always have a special place in my heart, if that doesn't sound just way too corny.

s.

p.s. Good to see around SillyPutty!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I agree it is sad. However, I believe in most cases the site has served its intended purpose. This may be a good time to create a seniors only forum. That's IF people want it.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> This may be a good time to create a seniors only forum.


Thats a good idea Rev.

Maybe some of the seniors that have left would come back around more often if there was a seniors only forum.

I would set it up so that everyone could read it but only the seniors would be able to post.

Just my opinion if you do decide to set it up.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

If a senior member is determined by the number of posts than I won't be able to participate.

Could the 'date joined' be a prerequisite for this forum? (sorry for being difficult).


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

If you did make such a forum... I'd say to lay it down to "date joined".


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Revelation said:


> I agree it is sad. However, I believe in most cases the site has served its intended purpose. This may be a good time to create a seniors only forum. That's IF people want it.


That sounds like a good idea, but can we change the name from "Seniors". I still like to maintain the illusion that I have my youth.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

sebastian said:


> That sounds like a good idea, but can we change the name from "Seniors". I still like to maintain the illusion that I have my youth.


LOL :lol:

A seniors forum? I am not sure if it would be off any benefit, I may make some members feel left out?????
I am inclined to agree with Rev, for those who have left, the site has helped them and served its purpose. 
If seniors  that have left want to keep in contact there is always Email

Just an opinion.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello. I still lurk from time to time. But I'm, well, how can I put it, exhausted by everything. No pity, I've a good life now, but I'm so tired I can barely open my eyes. 15 hour working day, getting married (again) on the 11th august...caustic mother-in-law living with us (sounds familiar!)..

I can remember a time when I used to read the posts on the main forum and really felt the pain. But I don't anymore...for which I feel slightly ashamed. I've just had a good hour read and felt so wretchedly powerless to offer any help, as usual, that I haven't said a word for months. As I said before, perhaps the empathy is still there, but....well, something has changed, in me. And that is important, because this site was vital to me, especially when I was ill (with DR/OCD/Panic). Which is why I asked Rev to revoke my permissions, along with the comsic aftermath of a tremendous row I had with Dreamer that ended up with me (and her) feeling like we had really overstepped the line, once and for all - so I just threw my virtual-cyber-web hands up in the air and decided to concentrate on trying to make the best of the life that I have left.

Besides, another excuse is that I'm so incredibly busy. On the other hand, I do remember (with real fondness) some of the hysterical discussions we used to have on this forum (Seb's squid one could have won a Pulitzer, I swear it!!). And just because some of us old-timers have gone, why does that have to change? This site, as I've said to Rev, who I know has a picture of me on his dart-board 8), is so desperatly valuable and deperalty needed. So just because some of us old codgers have moved on, I reckon, perhaps, it may be a good thing.

But yes, I still look in from time to time, but things have changed...the old-timers have moved on. Me included. Time for new people, fresh ideas, fresh pain, to inherit our mantle and surpass our achievements, or lack of them, Seb....Milan.....Rev. A good thing I reckon. And besides, I'm still alive and breathing, and still willing (and wanting) email contact with my old buddies here...whether it's just for chat or support. You know where I am.

I think of you all often and beg to the god that I don't believe in that you are well.

Martin.x

Edit: I've just re-read what I wrote and it doesn't make much sense. But I hope, egotistically, that you get the drift.

We all live under the same sun.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Martin, see my post in the religious section. I don't hate you. I just felt terribly hurt and attacked.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It's good to know that your still alive and doing well Martinelv.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad that you don't feel that you can help people now Martin. I think you've probably done your fair share over the years.

You owe no-one.

I wish you well for your wedding, I hope you have a wonderful day; you deserve it. And I wish you luck in removing the caustim mother-in-law very soon.

Lots of happy wishes for you xoxox


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I still check in when I can. I don't really post any more but I still stop by, mainly to see how everyone is doing as opposed to the desperate searching for a cure I used to do! For me it's about the people. Hope you are all well, or at least getting there

G x


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Good to see you're still checking in Martin, and you as well G-Funk.

I hope life is treating you both well.

Milan


----------

